# Fichier jar avec le terminal



## franckdia (7 Juin 2002)

Salut 
J'aimerai savoir comment générer un fichier jar sous le terminal. J'ai ecrit une petite servlet que j'ai complilé avec javac, et à la sortie j'ai obtenu plusieurs fichiers .class
cela fait un peu désordre j'aimerai mettre le tout dans un seul et unique fichier .jar


----------



## olof (7 Juin 2002)

C'est la même syntaxe que tar, pour ceux qui connaissent...

jar -cf &lt;fichier.jar&gt; &lt;fichiers à jarer&gt;


----------

